# Craftsman 16cu.ft. Haul Cart



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

I have a new Craftsman 16 cu. ft. cart to pull and use with my new GT-5000. I am one of them that want to have a" FULL LOAD " when I try to haul goods. I would like to get any ideas that anyone might have as far as what would the best way to get some support in the the "DRAWBAR"
so when you have a large "LOAD" and go over rough ground the bar wont "TWIST AND TURN" so much. I thought maybe weld some type of plate under the drawbar ? Just want to get some different ideas.
Thank you:::SAM/SAMSRAM
LAKEVIEW, OR.97630


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*SAM SAMSRAM - WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You could weld or bolt some sort of plate on the backside of it. I don't think the flexing is going to hurt. They've been using that design of drawbar for many years.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Sam,
There's a very easy and multi-purpose way of doing this. Simply install the Sears sleeve hitch(cost $100) and all you have to do is remove 3 quick-pins(to remove the swinging drawbar), and you end up with a very beefy added-on rear plate which has a hitch hole. Plus, you'll end up with sleeve hitch capability.


----------

